# What type of betta would YOU breed?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So my birthday is coming up and I can't really think of anything I want. Except I would LOVE a great pair (to start off my breeding program) from Aquabid. So I was just curious what type of betta you all would breed if you could :-D


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I would breed dragons if I could.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

i personally would chose a wild type which isnt up their!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

well I love veils and fancy marble Halfmoon Plakats! 

I mean seriously, have you ever seen a cooler betta then these?


----------



## Hopeful (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the Sun Tail the best.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like crowntails and halfmoons.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I am working on breeding my own line of Marble HMs. So far we are conditioning until I get my other pair I ordered from bettysplendens.com. Her fish are AMAZING!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Lethbridge said:


> i personally would chose a wild type which isnt up their!


Oops! Sorry haha I honestly totally forgot about wild types! :shock:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I think you should do Dragon HM PLAKATS!  If I could afford them, I'd totally get some!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I would SO breed dragons if I could. Gorgeous fish.


----------



## Hopeful (Dec 27, 2009)

Could someone explain to me the difference between Dragon and the rest of the bettas? I have seen pics and either the fish photographed is not defined enough or I dont yet have the eye to pick them out. (Probably the later)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Dragon bettas have scales on their head also and the bodies the same color.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Dragon bettas have scales on their head also and the bodies the same color.


I believe that would be considered a 'Mask' actually 

Dragons have 'heavy' scaling on their bodies, like a dragons scales, if that makes sense. Like this or this


Lets see....personally, my dream is to have a line of dark bodied, yellow finned, CTs called 'Sunflowers' in honer of my dog who passed away last May. I have a special fondness for the classics as far as tail type, VT, CT, and traditional PKs.....and I LOVE Dragons. I've always had an obsession with anything dragon, if its dragon(or phoenix, for that matter....)related I absolutely love it


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmmmm, I would probably go for a line of double VTs, with my dragon female cascadeia, and my copper DbT eragon, I bet those would make some nice fry


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like doubletails. I had a chance to get a red one a long time ago but didn't.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

just got mine a while ago, I also got a dragon too!!!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Dragon, that sounds like it would be a really gorgeous fish.


----------

